# How does one get to sail in the Olympics?



## dougc (Oct 23, 2000)

Hi.

Does anyone know what''s involved to become an Olympic sailor?

For example...
How much does it cost?
How many races?

Thanks,
Douglas Chew
s/v Challenger - Merit 25
Berkeley, CA


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

US Sailing probably has more info on your question. Essentially, you have to start winning races in your region in one of the Olympic Classes, and go from there to the National level. Getting a few internaional championships under your belt (and winning them, too) is a good introduction to the international scene. The US Sailing Olympic Committee selects participants - usually through one or a series of regattas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

To go to the Olympics you must win the Olympic trials regatta.
That''s it. It''s an all or nothing thing.
There is more info on the US Sailing web site.


----------

